# Taijutsu Fight 15: Tsunade vs Sakura



## RedChidori (Apr 2, 2014)

Title says it all people .



VS



Location: Naruto vs Deva Path
State of Mind: Sparring only, no killing.
Starting Distance: 5.5 meters away
Knowledge: Full for both
Restrictions: _PURELY TAIJUTSU NIGGAS!!!_
Additional Info: Scenarios are of the following:

*Scenario 1*
Base Sakura vs Base Tsunade

*Scenario 2*
Byakogu Seal Sakura vs Byakogu Seal Tsunade

READY?! FIGHT!!!!!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 2, 2014)

Tsunade does literally everything Sakura does better.
Tsunade wins this


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 2, 2014)

Tsunade has a 5 in taijutsu and a 5 in strength. she curbstomps sakura


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2014)

Sakura is younger and more spry. That's all she's got going for her. Tsunade is just stronger overall, more experienced, and actually has a connection to Hagoromo through her grandfather (clearly the most important fact here). Also, as an added bonus, Tsunade has bigger boobs. So she wins.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 2, 2014)

That's all folks.​​


----------



## Bonly (Apr 2, 2014)

Tsunade is pretty much better then Sakura in everything. Be it healing, physical strength, portrayal, breast size, feats, leadership, chakra enhanced strength ect. Leaving it as pure Taijutsu doesn't favor Sakura as she's actually weak while Tsunade has natural monstrous strength. Sadly Sakura is the only member of team 7 to not surpass her Sannin teacher.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 2, 2014)

Tsunade seems to do most things that Sakura does, just better. She has a Senju body and had strength from the beginning.


----------



## Cord (Apr 3, 2014)

Sakura is a complete copy of Tsunade - what she does, Tsunade also can. Better, even. The latter's medical ninjutsu is also superior, so Tsunade should take scenario 2 as well.



Thunder said:


> Tsunade has bigger boobs. So she wins.



Thirsty.


----------

